# Want to move to the US of A



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi... 

Im new here so hello to everyone.

Im sure you have all read that title a million times on this thread but please bear with me.

Im half English, half Spanish (parents one of each) who currently lives south of London (age: 31). Been wanting to move to the USA for some time... eveytime ive been there i felt right at home and feel i have more in common with people there than a lot of people here in the UK.

I am a Project Manager in IT, with 10 years experience, a bachelors degree and some professional qualifications like Microsoft and PRINCE2

I do have family in the States, but unfortunately (for this purpose) they are all (1st) cousins and aunty/uncle which puts me out of getting sponsored by them.

So i am looking for various options...

1) The obvious one would be to move with a company that i currently work for. Im in the middle of applying to companies that have many offices in the US... but that of course is a bit long winded because i would have to work for at least a year before even considering applying to move to an office in the USA from the UK.

and here are the two other options which i need advice in:

2) I hear that companies do sponsor for people outside the States to work there. I have seen many websites where they will give you a list of companies that do but at a price. TBH im not going to pay up just to get a list of names... is there anywhere i can obtian this list fof free? Also.... does anyone know of any job websites where they are actively (American companines in the Staes) looking which will accept job applications from abroad?

3) The 3rd option would be a green card. Now as a UK citizen I know you cant enter the green card lottery but me being half spanish (and born in Spain - please tell me if i am wrong) you can. Where does one register for that? And when do they do it (cut off date... etc)


Thanks for your help upfront!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Im new here so hello to everyone.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.
Option 1 is your best bet IMO.
Project Managers are two a penny over here unless you have some special skill that would make hiring you over a USC to be in the best interest of a company.
On the plus side you do have a degree which is step one. I am not aware of any type of list that you mentioned and would consider one to be a bit pie in the sky really. 
If i were you I would put together a resume which is an American version of a CV. I'd even go as far as to pay someone to write a really good one. I'd then post it on major US job search web sites like monster.com, hotjobs.com, dice.com etc.
Timing is key though and the economy sucks right now and hiring is slow.
Good luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the official US State Dept. site with information about the Diversity Lottery: Diversity Visa Program You appear to have just missed the submission deadline for the 2010 lottery, if it turns out you are eligible.

I would strongly advise against paying money for a list of firms that hire foreigners. Normally in the US you shouldn't have to pay to find a job - it's the employer who pays (a headhunter or other employment agency) to find a candidate for a job. And I'm not sure, but for the H1B visas, I believe the employers have to have individual jobs certified as being eligible for a visa, based on their having attempted to find a candidate already in the US. So a list of employers wouldn't necessarily do you any good - what you need are specific job vacancies where you fulfill the requirements.

I agree with the other comments - option 1 is probably your best shot. If nothing else, having to work for a new company for a year or two before being considered for transfer might give you enough time to ride out the current economic situation - or at least get some chance to develop contacts in the US within the new company.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replys.

Shame I just missed out on the lottery.

I will have to go for the 2011 Diversity Visa Lottery Registration ... does anyone know when that will be?

I was born in Spain, so hopefully i will be elegible for 2011 (Spain was on 2010 and 2009).

I'll continue to look for jobs and subit CV's both here in the UK (with offices in the US) and to the USA.

One way or another i will get there... eventually.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I, too, would put my money on option 1.

For option 2, don't waste your money but by all means apply.

For option 3, the diversity visa will (if Congress doesn't cancel it!) open again in late October or early November of 2009. The important thing is birth place so you should be good to go. Entry is free @ Electronic Diversity

Expect a major immigration bill this year. Who know what doors it will open and close.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I, too, would put my money on option 1.
> 
> For option 2, don't waste your money but by all means apply.
> 
> ...



What is expected from this new "major immigration bill"... and when is it due?

It would be ironic for Obama to make it even harder for foreigners to make it into the USA especially as his dad was from Kenya.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Thanks for your replys.
> 
> Shame I just missed out on the lottery.
> 
> ...



Getting here will not feed the mice. Unfortunately PMs are not a rare breed right now. Time for homework. Have you looked into PM certifications such as 
PMI? Have you toured the networking circles such as LinkedIn? 
One of my favorite interview questions - what do you bring to the table the next candidate does not have. ?
I love IT guys - google H1B jobs and you shall find. :>)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> What is expected from this new "major immigration bill"... and when is it due?
> 
> It would be ironic for Obama to make it even harder for foreigners to make it into the USA especially as his dad was from Kenya.


My guess is as good as yours. But looking at the failed 2007 bill, I'd go for...
Legalization of those who entered without inspection.
Removal of diversity visa and sibling sponsorship.
Comprehensive overhaul of employment-based visas.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> My guess is as good as yours. But looking at the failed 2007 bill, I'd go for...
> Legalization of those who entered without inspection.
> Removal of diversity visa and sibling sponsorship.
> Comprehensive overhaul of employment-based visas.


So basically if what you say comes true then there would be no more lottery...

... so may be good to go out there now illegally and then be made legal from what you said (although I wont be doing that)...

... and what do you think would happen to employment based visas?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> Getting here will not feed the mice. Unfortunately PMs are not a rare breed right now. Time for homework. Have you looked into PM certifications such as
> PMI? Have you toured the networking circles such as LinkedIn?
> One of my favorite interview questions - what do you bring to the table the next candidate does not have. ?
> I love IT guys - google H1B jobs and you shall find. :>)


Thanks twostep...

... Ive got PRINCE2 Practitioner which is the same as PMI. Does PRINCE2 count in the USA / Canada?

I am part of LinkedIn... so will look in there. Havent really used it... so what should i be looking for... is there a job search guide on there?

Thanks for the google tip.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> So basically if what you say comes true then there would be no more lottery...
> 
> ... so may be good to go out there now illegally and then be made legal from what you said (although I wont be doing that)...
> 
> ... and what do you think would happen to employment based visas?


In the last minute bickering that surrounds every bill, who knows what will and will not be left on the table. What loopholes they'll close and which ones will open. But with unemployment rising rapidly, don't expect open borders!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mrees007 said:


> So basically if what you say comes true then there would be no more lottery...
> 
> ... so may be good to go out there now illegally and then be made legal from what you said (although I wont be doing that)...
> 
> ... and what do you think would happen to employment based visas?


The state of unemployment in the US will have a huge effect on any immigration bill, so that's a key factor to watch. The other thing is that, if there is any sort of legalization of those in the US illegally, it will no doubt include payment of a fairly substantial fine plus back taxes. (Although oddly enough, many illegals pay their taxes precisely to avoid detection...) Also, if the prior "amnesty" is any indication, it may only apply to those who can show they've been in the US for "several" years - not the newly arrived.

Your best strategy would probably be to study carefully the job postings (on Monster, in the online version of various newspapers and professional journals) to see what credentials and qualifications are mentioned, and to try and get a feel for which postings have been out there the longest without being filled.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Thanks twostep...
> 
> ... Ive got PRINCE2 Practitioner which is the same as PMI. Does PRINCE2 count in the USA / Canada?
> 
> ...


Remember - US is not UK. Not only are these two countries seperated by the same language there are other differences. Have you contacted to US PM Association in regards to Prince2 and a potential equivivalency exam or an official evaluation?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> Remember - US is not UK. Not only are these two countries seperated by the same language there are other differences. Have you contacted to US PM Association in regards to Prince2 and a potential equivivalency exam or an official evaluation?


Yeah will look into that... although i think my PRINCE2 has just expired... they last for 5 years, but i did qualify and pass the exams.

Does anyone know the name os the US PM Association? Tried putting that into google but nothing came out.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear many stories of people going on holiday for 3 weeks or so to the States and look for jobs at the same time... and a lot of people being succesful.

... how does the process work in the States; or is it similar to the UK?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> I hear many stories of people going on holiday for 3 weeks or so to the States and look for jobs at the same time... and a lot of people being succesful.
> 
> ... how does the process work in the States; or is it similar to the UK?


What process? Getting the job or securing suitable immigration status?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> What process? Getting the job or securing suitable immigration status?


Both....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Both....


Well I'll start with the job. When you apply, you'll find most of them state the applicant must have the right to work in the US. On any application and at any interview, the ONLY question on immigration status they'll ask you is whether you have the right to work in the US. They do this because of federal law. As soon as you answer no to that question, your application is in the trash can for most of them. If it was submitted on line, it went in to the ethereal trash can before anyone ever read it. 

However, let's say that you get some networking done and end up with a job offer and they want you to start immediately. What then? Well you can't! You could enter the H1b lottery in April for a start in October if you were lucky enough to be picked. Nobody's going to do an immigrant visa for you unless you're a high-ranking executive in the company.

Who are these people are who just swan over and get a job?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Well I'll start with the job. When you apply, you'll find most of them state the applicant must have the right to work in the US. On any application and at any interview, the ONLY question on immigration status they'll ask you is whether you have the right to work in the US. They do this because of federal law. As soon as you answer no to that question, your application is in the trash can for most of them. If it was submitted on line, it went in to the ethereal trash can before anyone ever read it.
> 
> However, let's say that you get some networking done and end up with a job offer and they want you to start immediately. What then? Well you can't! You could enter the H1b lottery in April for a start in October if you were lucky enough to be picked. Nobody's going to do an immigrant visa for you unless you're a high-ranking executive in the company.
> 
> Who are these people are who just swan over and get a job?


What i read over the months on here... and other forums... as for the validaity i cant say but thats what i read.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Yeah will look into that... although i think my PRINCE2 has just expired... they last for 5 years, but i did qualify and pass the exams.
> 
> Does anyone know the name os the US PM Association? Tried putting that into google but nothing came out.



Try again "project management us", settings on English.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> I hear many stories of people going on holiday for 3 weeks or so to the States and look for jobs at the same time... and a lot of people being succesful.
> 
> ... how does the process work in the States; or is it similar to the UK?



Finding a job is not that difficult. Getting hired is another cup of tea. The market has changed drastically. A year ago I had to network, know someone, find fringe benefits to bait PMs. Now a 10 year licensed veteran will accept 75/hour on contract basis.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> What i read over the months on here... and other forums... as for the validaity i cant say but thats what i read.


Those UK telly programs (Place in the Sun?) have a lot to answer. They sort of gloss over the difficulties of actually living here regarding immigration.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mrees007 said:


> I hear many stories of people going on holiday for 3 weeks or so to the States and look for jobs at the same time... and a lot of people being succesful.
> 
> ... how does the process work in the States; or is it similar to the UK?


Generally, the folks who do the 3 weeks of holiday route have been doing a job search remotely for some period of time - letters, e-mails and lots of networking. You don't book the "holiday" tickets until you have someone expressing interest in giving you an interview "next time you are in the area" (that possibility all having carefully been set up in your cover letter). 

It helps to have some "special" or "unique" qualification or experience not generally available in the US job market.

Going the other direction, I sent out resumes and letters for over a year before I got my first nibble - and I had overseas experience and a couple foreign languages. In the current job market it could take longer, even with impeccable qualifications. (Then again, you could get lucky.) It also helps if you can attract the attention of a decent headhunter who specializes in your area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shocx (Jan 10, 2009)

mrees007 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Im new here so hello to everyone.
> 
> ...


how did it go 4 u


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shocx said:


> how did it go 4 u


Just started.... its going to be a long road but i will get there


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> Finding a job is not that difficult. Getting hired is another cup of tea. The market has changed drastically. A year ago I had to network, know someone, find fringe benefits to bait PMs. Now a 10 year licensed veteran will accept 75/hour on contract basis.


Damn it... should have done this over a year ago... i did think about it but didnt do anything.

Are you a head hunter?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally, the folks who do the 3 weeks of holiday route have been doing a job search remotely for some period of time - letters, e-mails and lots of networking. You don't book the "holiday" tickets until you have someone expressing interest in giving you an interview "next time you are in the area" (that possibility all having carefully been set up in your cover letter).
> 
> It helps to have some "special" or "unique" qualification or experience not generally available in the US job market.
> 
> ...


I am biligual in Spanish (native)... my Aunty in Houston (British - is a teacher) has told me they are crying out for people to speak Spanish in the States... is that true?

Do you know of any head hunters or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mrees007 said:


> I am biligual in Spanish (native)... my Aunty in Houston (British - is a teacher) has told me they are crying out for people to speak Spanish in the States... is that true?
> 
> Do you know of any head hunters or point me in the right direction?


How desperately they are in need of Spanish speakers depends on your line of work and how likely you are to encounter the Spanish speaking population. In almost any vaguely medical related occupation it is a definite plus - however medical jobs are one of very few areas that aren't suffering in the current downturn. As a foreigner, the key obstacle there is getting your qualification recognized or validated.

The head hunters I know won't help you, since they tend to specialize by area. However, when looking at online job ads (newspapers, professional journals, etc.) the small ads where the employer is not identified are often placed by head hunters. I found my overseas headhunter by answering one of those small ads. Not sure how well most head hunters are doing in this economy - but if you have a resume that they think they can "sell" to one of their clients, they will get in touch with you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Damn it... should have done this over a year ago... i did think about it but didnt do anything.
> 
> Are you a head hunter?


I am not a New Zealand native.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> I am biligual in Spanish (native)... my Aunty in Houston (British - is a teacher) has told me they are crying out for people to speak Spanish in the States... is that true?
> 
> Do you know of any head hunters or point me in the right direction?


Unfortunately these tears do not lead to a visa in PM. Not to mention that you will have some adjusting to face English and Spanish:>)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I would expect any new legislation to require that any job for which a work visa is requested be advertised or posted for a specified period of time at a reasonable salary (a common trick used to be to advertise a job at a ridiculously low salary then use the lack of response to prove there were no Americans, then bring in someone from India who would actually work a $100,000 job for $50,000), and require that the imported employee be paid with-in a percentage range of the prevailing wage for that job.

I'd actually think the diversity lottery would stay and all the other visas would tighten up.

And I'd be really unhappy if we turned into Canada/Australia/New Zealand/UK with a point system that essentially says that if you are currently fairly well off and well educated, we want you, but if you are poor and coming to the US would mean a major improvement in your life, you can't come.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

synthia said:


> I would expect any new legislation to require that any job for which a work visa is requested be advertised or posted for a specified period of time at a reasonable salary (a common trick used to be to advertise a job at a ridiculously low salary then use the lack of response to prove there were no Americans, then bring in someone from India who would actually work a $100,000 job for $50,000), and require that the imported employee be paid with-in a percentage range of the prevailing wage for that job.
> 
> I'd actually think the diversity lottery would stay and all the other visas would tighten up.
> 
> And I'd be really unhappy if we turned into Canada/Australia/New Zealand/UK with a point system that essentially says that if you are currently fairly well off and well educated, we want you, but if you are poor and coming to the US would mean a major improvement in your life, you can't come.


Yeah same here... do you think that might change with Obama?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Spanish is very good... in fact my native language is Spanish (didnt start learning English till I was 5) but people would not think that when they meet me as i dont look very spanish or have an accent (i would like to think). I look more like my father who is British.

I understand the economy is very bad... the same as here, although as with most things, perception is what counts.... and with Obama coming in, people in the States (i assume) will start to feel that positive feeling with him. I still believe that this time next year we will be on the road to recovery... if we havent hot rock bottom yet we must be very close to.

Just out of curiosity.... is it easier as a Canadian to enter the US, than anywhere else? Im assuming they have a treaty, very similar to what we have in Europe (although not the EU per say)?


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

twostep said:


> Unfortunately these tears do not lead to a visa in PM. Not to mention that you will have some adjusting to face English and Spanish:>)



Ive been looking for PM jobs that require Spanish and there are some... the adjustment wont be a problem... i do that nearly on a daily basis between my family, friends and work.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Just out of curiosity.... is it easier as a Canadian to enter the US, than anywhere else? Im assuming they have a treaty, very similar to what we have in Europe (although not the EU per say)?


NAFTA gives you possibility of TN status. You actually apply on the border! If your job is on the TN list, it's a doodle. Although....the path from TN status to green card is a rocky one. And you need to be a Canadian citizen first.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I would guess the easiest way would be to actually be Australian and come in on an E-3. not sure about the history of why Australia got a special visa, but there you go. Dunno about the long term prospects of the visa though (but even the TN is supposed to eventually run out -- it has to be renewed every year)


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> I would guess the easiest way would be to actually be Australian and come in on an E-3. not sure about the history of why Australia got a special visa, but there you go. Dunno about the long term prospects of the visa though (but even the TN is supposed to eventually run out -- it has to be renewed every year)


Really?!?!?! How come? And what is the deal?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Spanish is the most commonly spoken language in America.  I'd be surprised if there were a big demand for Spanish speakers that can't be filled. But maybe that actually creates demand.

The Australian and NZ special visas are, I think, what are called working holiday visas (WHV) in the rest of the world. They are designed to give young people the experience of working for a year, sometimes two, in another country. While there is a huge network of these programs, the US only has these two, and are very restrictive in how they are handled. They are reciprocal programs that allow Americans to work in NZ and OZ under similar terms.


----------

